# Transporting a horse to Australia?



## Wigglypigs (19 January 2009)

Hi
A woman at my yard is thinking of imigrating to Australia as he son is moving over there. She had a 16.1 warmblood she would love to take with her. Anyone done this or know someone who has? And any rough idea of costs? 

many thanks
x


----------



## catdragon (19 January 2009)

My friend took hers to America with her last year, have no idea of costs, but Pedens did it and they'd be able to give you a quote and also advise you of what is required before shipping. My friends mare had to have vaginal swabs taken to check for herpes virus I think. All her rugs had to be sealed in bags and the headcollar had to have sheepskin padding all round it, then she had quaratine as well...


----------



## CracklinRosie (19 January 2009)

Haven't done that journey but have brought one from Turkey to Scotland. Used John Parker International and would use them again in a heartbeat. They are very helpful and will give your friend all the help and advice she needs!


----------



## laura_1983 (19 January 2009)

i was just about to post saying talk to cracklinrosie lol!!


----------



## chickeninabun (19 January 2009)

My neighbour got quoted $6000+ dollars to get her horse her from America! Australia I would think would be quite a bit more.
Have heard that some horses cannot come with the climate change easily. I think both humans and horses from this country would get confused as there are no proper seasons, like we are used to.


----------



## Baileysno1 (19 January 2009)

I was quoted £4K to fly my 16.1 Czech WB out plus you have to pay 10% tax of the horses value on the oz market.


----------



## Fransurrey (19 January 2009)

Don't know about costs, but a friend of mine did it last year and her horse coped well. She moved from Surrey to Adelaide area. His coat changed very quickly, apparently.


----------



## brightmount (19 January 2009)

A friend did it, and as above, the horse coped well with the journey and adapting once there, which certainly shut me up as I thought it was a mad idea!


----------



## ladyt25 (19 January 2009)

My sister enquired about this but it was very costly (not sure how much) depended on whether you flew the horse out or shipped it!

She was glad she didn't though as the Oz climate wasn't exactly ideal for horse riding most of the year really.


----------



## silvershadow81 (19 January 2009)

My friend flew her endurance horse back from Qatar, this was £10,000 (but his winnings paid for the flight!).

No idea with Austrailia, but Qatar is sort of half way.....  Flying is obviously much quicker for the horse, but it will cost alot.  Shipping would take years i would imagine!


----------



## SuperHorse (19 January 2009)

My OH went through a phase last year when he wanted to move to Australia - he got a quote for flying a horse out, it was in excess of GBP 10,000.  I doubt shipping would be an option, the poor animal would be on a boat for months!  On the plus side, livery over there seems to be pretty cheap


----------



## seche (19 January 2009)

I flew my horse back from NZ - with IRT - International Racehorse Transport - they were brilliant and I paid little over £6k incl all taxes etc but that was a job lot of polo ponies my boss sent over so I got mates rates, otherwise would have been impossible..
He had just pushed into his summer coat - it was Nov here - he got very wooley very quick even with super warm rugs. he also had 6 months off to recoup as was only 4 at the time !!!


----------



## Imonone (19 January 2009)

I was quoted £3000 to fly my mare to Oman.

If you ring round the big transport companies they will help you and give you a rough guide. They are really helpful.


----------

